# lets see your rides



## coyotekiller3006

ok guys lets see your rides, tell if there stock or what mods they have and all the good stuff! mines a 95 f-250 powerstroke diesel, straightpiped, 3.5 in downpipe, banks intercooler, afe stage 2 intake, TS 6 position chip with stock, high idle, 50hp, 75hp, 125hp, and 140hp settings, banks transcommand, pilliar gauges, turbo upgrad and 35 inch toyo mt's.


----------



## windowlicker

YEAH BABY!!!! Now were talking! '89 Plymoth Horizon, 2.2, 4 door hatchback. Uuummmm, yeah, thats about it............ :-?










Did I mention it was a chick magnet? 8)


----------



## huntin1

I thought you were the chick magnet. 

Here's mine:










2002 Chevy TrailBlazer

huntin1


----------



## windowlicker

Well you know I would like to think so but I know it's just my car.


----------



## Hamm

windowlicker said:


> YEAH BABY!!!! Now were talking! '89 Plymoth Horizon, 2.2, 4 door hatchback. Uuummmm, yeah, thats about it............ :-?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention it was a chick magnet? 8)


LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Gas was alittle expensive this year so we took the car huntin...


----------



## USAlx50

Unfortunately for him, that isn't much different then Hunt4P&Y's hunting rig :lol: Unfortunately for me I dont have a scouting car...


----------



## rberglof

2000 Toyota Tundra


----------



## Murdock1960




----------



## jawn

i dont have pictures but i recently just purchased a 2008 chevy silverado ltz. future plans include a westin bull guard, flowmaster exhaust and a superchip.


----------



## TANATA

Been waiting for this thread love seeing other peoples trucks. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

To bad you didn't have a pic about 10 seconds earlier when you were sitting in that chair glassing!! 
Betsy!








One of my landscaper trailers in the Goose hunting theme for the NDSU DU for out homecoming parade. We got second. :x 









My Girlfriend!








On the interstate, at ~~~75. 









ANyone have a pic of scouter one? I haven't taken any.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Here's a couple of pic's before I changed out the tires and rims for bigger one's I went to 10" width on the rims and put on 32" off road tires, that is different than what is pictured above. I also added a leaf to each side on the rear and cranked up the torsion bars in the front for added clearance. Everything done on my truck is all cosmetic, the engine and tranny mods will be done after the extened warranty expires. The truck it's self is a 2003 Ford F-150 extended cab long bed with a high rise topper and tow package with a beefed up rear suspension, I have pulled 12,000 LBS with this rig, went 120 miles one way and it took a half of tank of gas to do it. I have vowed that I would drive it until it falls apart and can not move on its own any more. I currently have 87,000 miles on it and have not yet touched the engine for anything other maintance work, same goes tranny and trans case. I have done, brakes and fluids as needed.


----------



## Springer

02 Yukon Denali XL

I sure like the 6.0 compared to the 5.3 that was in the last Sub.
Not a real fan of the All wheel drive, I like to be able to put it in 4WD


----------



## drjongy




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Springer. Did you just get that? I think I saw it on the lot.


----------



## Springer

Back in September, I think they have an 04 now, or at least a couple of weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I don't know why, but I like memorize those stupid lots!

I guess that is one of my intrests! looking for new trucks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Mine isn't quite a chick magnet..........but it is a goose magnet. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hey Chris, to each there own! :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

'99 F150 5.4L with 127,000
Had it for just about 7 years now (still has the original battery). In a year or two I might look for a newer one and I just might just keep this one for my short trip, work pickup. ( I know, I should have mowed the grass !!!).


----------



## jgat

05 Nissan Titan with the old topper on (it only makes an appearance when we go north of the border.)


----------



## fowl_play

94 chevy silverado 2500 diesel, 5 speed...WHIPS


----------



## chief




----------



## averyghg

Pimpin aint easy boys!!










as you can see i come from a very wealthy family. My parents told me i could have whatever hunting rig i wanted and i said "1993 oldsmobile hands down!!!"


----------



## coyote_buster

I hada 91 oldsmobile but then I sold it for 500 dollars and got a 92 F150 4x4 351 v8, red, whips, 31 10 50 muds, after 10 to the gallon i want my olds back for the 25 to a gallon


----------



## nate_dogg

03 F150 STX 4x4. Pretty much stock, but will go through about anything.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Stock 2000 F150 except true dual exhaust and 33x12.50 r17 Pro Comp All Terrains

178,000 miles, looking to upgrade within a year.

Some adventures:

















































Almost lost it to a tree this summer, close call


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Gotta love pulling Fords out!! :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

At least it was a Ford pulling me out. Earlier that day I pulled out 2 chevys and a dodge, so it wasn't just me getting stuck. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAHA been there done that, just trying to :stirpot:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

These are some pretty cool videos of me pulling out some trucks.

This one is an 8 inch lifted Super Duty with 37" tires. The video got pretty dark when I uploaded it to a hosting website, but try and turn the brightness up on your computer-









http://www.zippyvideos.com/910849813482 ... horse_006/

This is a lifted Silverado I pulled out-









http://www.zippyvideos.com/189238666482 ... horse_016/


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice. I wish I would have had a video camera with when we were driving down a road and drove over a bridge, except the bridge was gone~ We ended up driving down the river. Man it was nuts!!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

2005 GMC 2500 HD had to get ride of it because it really liked the gas 

Now i have the 2006 RAM 1500


----------



## lotero

MY HUNTING RIG/DRAG RACER/TOW RIG/DAILY DRIVER/TOY/MONEY PIT
541hp 1231tq, [email protected], 186000miles, in september issue of diesel power

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/ ... index.html


----------



## bandman

Now you just need a roll bar and flashing headlights. I'm sure some here know where I'm going with that, huh Fisky?

Heckuva beast you got there. I plan on doing some of the same if the vehicles can last the time it takes me to get the money saved up.
:beer:


----------



## cavedude

2000 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 ext. cab....clear headlight housings and hella 500 driving lights....coming soon 2 inch old man emu suspension lift and 31inch BFG all terrains

















lake of the woods photo wednesday 08


----------



## Plainsman

I hope that is the landowner in the Silverado. I purchased a Polaris Ranger this year because I could unlock the rear differential and not tear the habitat all up.



> This is a lifted Silverado I pulled out-


----------



## diver_sniper

Plainsman said:


> I hope that is the landowner in the Silverado. I purchased a Polaris Ranger this year because I could unlock the rear differential and not tear the habitat all up.


Was thinking the same thing. Those damn mud trucks destroy a lot of stuff.


----------



## bandman

Yea and I suppose guns kill people too huh?? oke: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I was waiting for that to happen the minute it was posted. It has to be done from time to time!! :lol:

Gotta see what shes got!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I have been on this site for over 4 years. I guess no one remembers any of my other posts or they would realize #1 I would never destroy habitat and #2 even if I did I wouldn't be dumb enough to post a picture of it on a website like this.

That being said, yes, the landowner is in the picture. Also, the next year the land was to be sold to the city, so they could burn it off and use it as a development holding pond. Also, the year before this picture was taken that land where the truck is, not the cattails, was cut for hay. Did I mention that piece of property is surrounded on 3 sides by housing developments, soon to be completely surrounded?

We drove down the path that runs through these cattails, and one guy felt tough and took it off the path into some mud on some PRIVATE land that was to be sold and destroyed the next year. He got stuck, we pulled it out, and went to wash it. We didn't "tear everything up".

I hope my clarification works for everyone and if it doesn't feel free to post up on this thread and question me as a person some more.


----------



## MSG Rude

This is my pimped-out going golfing cart!


----------



## Plainsman

> I guess no one remembers any of my other posts or they would realize #1 I would never destroy habitat and #2 even if I did I wouldn't be dumb enough to post a picture of it on a website like this.


I don't know if it is because I am old and forgetful, or missed those posts, but I like your response.



> Also, the next year the land was to be sold to the city, so they could burn it off and use it as a development holding pond.


It sounds like it was destined for destruction, and there wasn't much anyone could do to harm it. The perfect place to test out the truck. 



> I hope my clarification works for everyone


It certainly does for me. It's one of those situations that I truly like to be wrong. Have a great day. :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

just got a new toy! I think it should be able to pull the trailer!


----------



## USSapper

You just had to dig this thread up didnt you :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I did! It took three pages of looking, but I found her!

Truck talk is a must on a Hunting forum. Kinda like if there is a woman forum, there will be purse talk!

Sapper, even though you are a Ford fan, I might let you ride in it! 8)


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Any mods? My friend has almost the same exact truck except in silver. Went for a ride in it last night, the thing is fast. If you punch it doing 20 mph it will break the tires loose. He's got 5 inch, straight piped exhaust(no cat, sounds like a tractor), stacked mod boxes, intake, gauges, etc. End of the month he is putting in a bullet proof tranny so he can really mod it out. He's going to add a new mod box with some wicked racing programs, twin turbos, and possibly NOS/propane. He's currently around 450 hp. He hopes to have about a 600-700 hp daily driver when he is done.

The smoke that thing throws when modified is one of the coolest things about it.


----------



## TANATA

That's what I've been saying straight pipe that biatch. Really rough suspension when you're booze cruisin though. :x


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

It is stock right now. It will have a bunch done to it this summer! Just in time for hunting season!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

My hubby bought me a Mommy Mobile :lol: 
2007 Fully Loaded Limited Edition Ford Escape Hybrid.
That's right...I moved to Cali and now I'm a hippie...










Getting a little Moto the night of the sending off...
If you see an Eagle Globe and Anchor with Cali plates, that's me!!


----------



## goosekiller06

I pull my 250' enclosed with her.... :lol:


----------



## shootnmiss09

As i see everyone has a truck. But as a high school kid, i couldnt afford a truck like I wanted, so i had to settle for this-

2000 Pontiac Grand Am GT1


----------



## shootnmiss09

Can someone tell me why my pics never load?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

shootnmiss09 said:


> Can someone tell me why my pics never load?


Try using tinypic, http://www.tinypic.com

Just go to Choose File, pick out the photo, then upload after selecting Message Board size, and take the IMG code and paste it here.


----------



## shootnmiss09

I have a photobucket account, and i do what you jsut said to do on there. I can get it to work on all of the ohter forums, but not this one. Any help?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

goosekiller06 said:


> I pull my 250' enclosed with her.... :lol:


I looked into that truck some. Like $100,000. I wanted it for pulling 3 skid steers back and forth from the lakes, and so on! Man that thing would be a good hunting truck also!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

shootnmiss09 said:


> I have a photobucket account, and i do what you jsut said to do on there. I can get it to work on all of the ohter forums, but not this one. Any help?


Just try tinypic, I like it much better- and you don't need to register for it.


----------



## 94NDTA

I have a laundry list of work done to it too...

And if you see it anywhere in town, and you touch it, I will kill you....

:lol:

but seriously



:sniper:


----------



## g/o

94, very nice 8)


----------



## USAlx50

hunt4P&Y said:


> goosekiller06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull my 250' enclosed with her.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into that truck some. Like $100,000. I wanted it for pulling 3 skid steers back and forth from the lakes, and so on! Man that thing would be a good hunting truck also!
Click to expand...

Riiiiiight... you looking into getting one of those international trucks :lol:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk

Sean, I don't remember much of anything about people's cars, but I still remember the sound of your Trans Am and it's been a few years-lol. Very nice...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

USAlx50 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosekiller06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pull my 250' enclosed with her.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into that truck some. Like $100,000. I wanted it for pulling 3 skid steers back and forth from the lakes, and so on! Man that thing would be a good hunting truck also!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiiiight... you looking into getting one of those international trucks :lol:
Click to expand...

Found one in the cities with same cab, and 16 foot landscaper body.


----------



## GVGoose

this is about the best pic I've got


----------



## Fallguy

Used 1996 Dodge Dakota I bought about 2 weeks ago. Only has 67,000 miles on it and is in great condition. The picture isn't that great I took it at the guy's house when I test drove it. It's my first 4 wheel drive and I really like it.


----------



## hunter121390

hunt4P&Y said:


> Gas was alittle expensive this year so we took the car huntin...


thats great


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Fallguy said:


> Used 1996 Dodge Dakota I bought about 2 weeks ago. Only has 67,000 miles on it and is in great condition. The picture isn't that great I took it at the guy's house when I test drove it. It's my first 4 wheel drive and I really like it.


Who's ugly mug in the second pic? Like the truck! Good milage chaising the doggies!


----------



## rednek

a case of beer and sray paint and this is what you get 8)


----------



## hunter121390




----------



## dieseldog

Heres mine

















oh yeah and best ride of all


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Here's one of them:









'85 VMAX, 1200cc's and only 10,000 miles.

And here is the other:










This isn't my personal Bradley, tho. Barbarian 36 is in the shop at MATES right now. 35tons, gets thru some mud when necessary. 

Too be honest, tho, I'd probably trade both for one of the two Nole girls up above!


----------



## TANATA

BIG RED










And soon to be....


----------



## Scott Schuchard




----------



## TANATA

Scott Schuchard said:


>


Do I see that parked at Sportsmans all the time??


----------



## Scott Schuchard

> Do I see that parked at Sportsmans all the time??


you sure do Im the outerwear manager over there stop in and say hi some time[/quote]


----------



## varmit b gone

1984 Ford F250 4 speed working radio and a/c is driving with the windows down. Yet another chick magnet








This is my other ride. 1986 Yamaha Phazer 540 cc with after market parts.


----------



## Duck Commander

My new rig, 2003 Suzuki Carry top speed 70 mph and 40 mpg


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

That thing has aftermarket rims! :rollin:


----------



## Duck Commander

Only rims we could get that would fit them tires, all others were backordered and the guy gave us a deal.


----------



## MossyMO

Duck Commander
What price range are those Carry's in if you do not mind me asking?

Are they available in 4 wheel drive?

Can the average 5'10" to 6'1" guy fit comfortably in one?


----------



## Duck Commander

They run anywhere from 4500- 10000 depending on year and mileage. The Suzuki isn't the only brand out there. They are 4wd and yes the average guy fits in them easily. If you have a big belly it might get a little cramped.

If gonna buy check out the internet for prices and such before going to a local dealer as I know some local dealers are trying to rip people off.

Also they are street legal on all highways except interstate.


----------



## TANATA

That's sweet I have not seen one of those. Looks like my beater car I'm going to get is going to be one of those instead. :beer:


----------



## White Diablo

Wish I would have got the 8ft box instead of the 6ft!!


----------



## deerblazer93

how much hp does the carry have


----------



## cancan

ok dont laugh....its eco-friendly gas powered , when ya run low on fuel ya just reach in the back cooler for more beans and broccoli.


----------



## shootnmiss09

Duck Commander I really like your ride! especially the rims!


----------



## USAlx50

mine is in TANATA'S avatar :wink:


----------



## glaciallakeslds

2005 Chevy CC/SB Duramax 
Edge Juice/Attitude 
K&N Intake
Blocked and Stuck
265 Mickey Thompson MTZ's
Debadged

Its got a Century High C Topper on it now too!


----------



## Whistler31




----------



## cavedude

UPDATE!!!

I installed a 2 1/2" Old Man Emu lift on my pickup, added auxillary backup lights, different taillights, found some fender flares I liked and mounted some 31x10.50 Dick FC-2s
4/1/08









12/10/08









3/3/09


----------



## Zephyrmec

here are my two rides:


----------



## bchevy

Here's my 3


----------



## g/o

us old guys need all the help we can get :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

My baby: 1997 Toyota Land Cruiser. 3" Old Man Emu heavy suspension lift. ARB bull bar. And the all important and rare factory electric locking differentials, front AND rear.


----------



## cavedude

Robert A. Langager said:


> My baby: 1997 Toyota Land Cruiser. 3" Old Man Emu heavy suspension lift. ARB bull bar. And the all important and rare factory electric locking differentials, front AND rear.


That cruiser is bad ***...OME produces a pretty good suspension


----------



## Norm70

only thing special is my tc on the window. go twins!


----------



## alleyyooper

2004.5 Dodge 3500, Cummins 325/600, 6 sp, long box, SRW, ARE extended cap, Home built mud guards.

24 foot We Hual V nose enclosed trailer, Only got 14.7 MPG towing it at 70 MPH with 4 sleds inside and all our gear for a weeks riding.



















1979 750 Trumph Bonnieville Special, I bought used in 1984 and still own and ride today.










2001 Polaris 500 clasic. You know your getting old when electric start and reverse are nice to have.










 Al


----------



## fhalum

Here's before:









during:









and after:









I had no idea what I was doing, but it was a ton of fun and didn't turn out too bad IMHO. It's International Harvester Red with a Transportation Yellow (school bus) stripe.

My friends told me to paint "free candy" on the side, but I thought that was taking it a bit far...


----------



## alleyyooper

2004.5 Dodge 3500, Cummins 325/600, 6 sp, long box, SRW, ARE extended cap, Home built mud guards.

24 foot We Hual V nose enclosed trailer, Only got 14.7 MPG towing it at 70 MPH with 4 sleds inside and all our gear for a weeks riding.



















1979 750 Trumph Bonnieville Special, I bought used in 1984 and still own and ride today.










 Al


----------



## varmit b gone

alleyyooper said:


> 2004.5 Dodge 3500, Cummins 325/600, 6 sp, long box, SRW, ARE extended cap, Home built mud guards.


That got duals or just a single? Thats the 5.9L isn't it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fhalum said:


> My friends told me to paint "free candy" on the side, but I thought that was taking it a bit far...


That'd be just too funny not to - I say go for it! :lol:


----------



## hunter121390

Chris Hustad said:


> fhalum said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends told me to paint "free candy" on the side, but I thought that was taking it a bit far...
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be just too funny not to - I say go for it! :lol:
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## varmit b gone

varmit b gone said:


> alleyyooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2004.5 Dodge 3500, Cummins 325/600, 6 sp, long box, SRW, ARE extended cap, Home built mud guards.
> 
> 
> 
> That got duals or just a single? Thats the 5.9L isn't it?
Click to expand...

Never mind about the duals thing, the picture never came up until I opened this again.


----------



## jordanpratt

01 gmc


----------



## alleyyooper

The text said SRW, I guess people only know the texting Jargon BFF indeed.

 Al


----------



## varmit b gone

alleyyooper said:


> The text said SRW, I guess people only know the texting Jargon BFF indeed.
> 
> Al


Sorry, never saw SRW in your writing.


----------



## Norm70

> My friends told me to paint "free candy" on the side, but I thought that was taking it a bit far...












ya its amazig how your not accepted when you drive into town with a van like this :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper

The first thing that pops in ones mind :lol: :lol: .
 How do you say child molester  .

 Al


----------



## Bgunit68

Norm70 said:


> My friends told me to paint "free candy" on the side, but I thought that was taking it a bit far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya its amazig how your not accepted when you drive into town with a van like this :lol:
Click to expand...

That's way to funny! :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster

omg do any of you watch important things with demetri martin on comedy central, its on wednesdays at 930, very random stuff, and one thing he was like, "when vans come out, creeps must have been like okay, a room with no windows that moves, i like it"


----------



## cut'em

2007 F250 Diesel 6" lift 37" BFG KM2's 18" Earnhardt Canyon Wheels
2009 14' V-nose carry-on trailer


----------



## cancan

01 Duramax.


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded

2000 Silverado


----------



## 94NDTA

My hunting/fishing/zombie apocalypse vehical.

4" lift, 31's.


----------



## USAlx50




----------

